Whats a book, philosophy, or idea that helped you make big positive changes? - heyitskoen
======
barbe
A Guide To The Good Life by William Irvine (on the Stoics)

------
nkb_
Awareness by Anthony de Mello

------
sandwall
Daily Stoic

